# Coys? C5 Vette? Wheels?



## Nash (May 4, 2007)

I'm looking at options for wheels and was wondering if any of my favorite wheels would work on a 04 goat. I've had my on these wheels called Coys C-5 and there basically a torq thrust lookalike all smoothed out with a nice deep dish look to em. http://www.coyswheel.com/coys.html Ive also had my eyes on the c5 vette replica wheels. if they would work.


----------



## Nash (May 4, 2007)

also just whats some good overall wheels im either looking for chrome or a nice polished wheel something five spoke and simple. Thanx


----------

